# لنتعلم سويا ماهو ofdm في عالم الاتصالات



## عدنان العارضي (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اطلب من الاعضاء الاعزاء مصادر حديثة عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## majdiabdo (18 فبراير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hesham207 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (27 فبراير 2010)

لدي أبحاث عنه بس الموقع هذا رافض أن أضيفها يقولي Error 500


----------



## hasan_pal (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس ايمن سليمان (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_eid11 (23 مارس 2010)

*مشكلة ofdmهىPAPR*

الموضوع جميل وان شاء الله هتابع معاك فيه 
وكذلك مشكاة paprالتى تعتبرمن اهم مشاكله:20::20::20:


----------



## eng.sultandk (23 مارس 2010)

اخوي الاعجوبة 2 .. ممكن ترسل لي الابحاث على ايميلي الله لا يهينك ؟؟!!


----------



## majdiabdo (24 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hisham8181 (12 يناير 2011)

thank u very much


----------

